# LC-Power Gaming LC-M34-UWQHD-144-C



## Siriuz (12. August 2020)

Hallo,

Hat jemand Erfahrungen zu dem  LC-Power Gaming LC-M34-UWQHD-144-C?  Kenne die Firma nicht, scheint preislich sehr "günstig" zu sein. Finde leider keinerlei Tests oder Reviews.

Wichtig halt, Bildqualität, und vor allen Flickering und Coating mit einer nvidia Karte.

Habe zur Zeit einen ASUS PG27VQ und bin sehr von der Qualität des Monitors verwöhnt. Möchte aber einen UWQHD Monitor und nicht wieder um die 1000€~ ausgeben, da bald ja die neuen GPUs kommen


----------



## unthinkable (12. August 2020)

Hey, ich besitze einen MSI Optix mit dem selben 100Hz Panel. Bin soweit zufrieden, Ppi mit 110 und auch die Farbwerte sind gut, allerdings merke ich persönlich das VA typische Schlieren. Im Pcgh Heft wurde der LC getestet und ist in dem Preisbereich bei UWQHD Monitoren wirklich gut und ich habe mich deswegen auch für meinen Monitor entschieden, da gleiches Panel aber zu dem Zeitpunkt günstiger. Will nicht mehr unter 21:9 zurück. Flickering habe ich nicht festgestellt.

Edit: In der Pcgh stand übrigens auch, dass das Freesync vom LC sogar besser mit Nvidia funktioniert, da hier die Range von 1-100Hz funktioniert, statt ab 48 bei AMD.


----------



## Siriuz (12. August 2020)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Hey, ich besitze einen MSI Optix mit dem selben 100Hz Panel. Bin soweit zufrieden, Ppi mit 110 und auch die Farbwerte sind gut, allerdings merke ich persönlich das VA typische Schlieren. Im Pcgh Heft wurde der LC getestet und ist in dem Preisbereich bei UWQHD Monitoren wirklich gut und ich habe mich deswegen auch für meinen Monitor entschieden, da gleiches Panel aber zu dem Zeitpunkt günstiger. Will nicht mehr unter 21:9 zurück. Flickering habe ich nicht festgestellt.
> 
> Edit: In der Pcgh stand übrigens auch, dass das Freesync vom LC sogar besser mit Nvidia funktioniert, da hier die Range von 1-100Hz funktioniert, statt ab 48 bei AMD.



Danke schon mal für die Antwort!  Das ist ein Samung Panel oder? Ich hoffe dass die Range auch bis 144hz geht


----------



## unthinkable (12. August 2020)

Ich seh auch gerade, dass das die Version mit 144 Hz ist,  hab mich vertan. Allerdings kann ich trotzdem sagen, dass LC Power bei Monitoren in den höheren Preisbereichen nicht viel falsch macht, es wird mehr am Funktionsumfang was Anschlüsse und Pivotfunktionen angeht gespart, weniger am Panel selber.


----------



## Siriuz (12. August 2020)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Ich seh auch gerade, dass das die Version mit 144 Hz ist,  hab mich vertan. Allerdings kann ich trotzdem sagen, dass LC Power bei Monitoren in den höheren Preisbereichen nicht viel falsch macht, es wird mehr am Funktionsumfang was Anschlüsse und Pivotfunktionen angeht gespart, weniger am Panel selber.



Ja nicht schlimm . Wenn die 144hz ja ankommen, ist ja kein Thema. Auf 100 möchte ich nicht runter, da mein momentaner Monitor 165hz macht, das würde ich zu sehr merken, glaub ich. 

Was meinst du mit Anschlüssen und Pivotfunktionen?


----------



## unthinkable (12. August 2020)

Also, dass weniger USB Anschlüsse vorhanden sind und die Monitore nicht neig- oder drehbar sind. Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, aber Boxen sind auch nicht immer verbaut, was aber weniger ein Problem sein dürfte. 
Da wird mehr auf Preis/Leistung geschaut und am drumherum gespart, was aber nicht schlimm sein muss.


----------



## Siriuz (12. August 2020)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Also, dass weniger USB Anschlüsse vorhanden sind und die Monitore nicht neig- oder drehbar sind. Bin mir gerade nicht ganz sicher, aber Boxen sind auch nicht immer verbaut, was aber weniger ein Problem sein dürfte.
> Da wird mehr auf Preis/Leistung geschaut und am drumherum gespart, was aber nicht schlimm sein muss.



Wäre für mich z.B keinerlei Problem. Finde es leider schade, dass die Firma wohl diesen Monitor nirgendswo vorstellt. Der ist tatsächlich Dreh und Neigbar. Bin echt am überlegen, bekomme für den PG27VQ ja noch um die 450€, das ist halt der ganze Monitor schon.


----------



## unthinkable (12. August 2020)

Vielleicht ist ja Pcgh noch bereit, den mal im Heft zu testen  Aber für UWQHD und 144Hz wirds schon eng bei neueren Titeln mit der 1080


----------



## drstoecker (12. August 2020)

Hab die 100hz Version und auch hier aus dem Forum gekauft für 280€. Kann nix negatives sagen und für den Preis absolut top. Hatte vor zig Jahren schonmal einen 21:9 aber in 29&#8220;, das war viel zu klein. 34&#8220; sollten es schon sein und 100hz sind ok. Läuft übrigens auch mit ner 2080 aorus top! Und einer 280x Matrix!


----------



## Siriuz (13. August 2020)

unthinkable schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja Pcgh noch bereit, den mal im Heft zu testen  Aber für UWQHD und 144Hz wirds schon eng bei neueren Titeln mit der 1080



Ja wird in ein paar Monaten eine 3080. Mal schauen, was die kosten wird. 


Aber wenn ihr echt nichts negatives zu berichten habt, überlege ich mir das echt. Vergleichbar gibs ja nur von AOC was. Asus oder Acer wollen direkt mindestens 300-400 mehr.


----------



## unthinkable (13. August 2020)

Man zahlt da auch oft den Namen mit, die Preise sind nicht immer angemessen und man liest selbst bei den bekannteren Marken von Rückläufern, von daher  Ich bin jedenfalls zufrieden.


----------



## rasenschach (13. August 2020)

Ich habe nur ein Video zu dem gefunden -> LC Power LC M34 UWQHD 144 C Gaming Monitor - YouTube. Da testet ein Deutscher Youtuber den Monitor, keine Ahnung ob mit Nvidia Karte oder nicht.


----------



## mgiceman311 (13. August 2020)

@ TE

Habe aktuell den LC-Power LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C und kann nicht meckern...P/L super......144Hz is nochmal ne Nr. besser...


----------



## Siriuz (13. August 2020)

rasenschach schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein Video zu dem gefunden -> LC Power LC M34 UWQHD 144 C Gaming Monitor - YouTube. Da testet ein Deutscher Youtuber den Monitor, keine Ahnung ob mit Nvidia Karte oder nicht.



Das hab ich schon gesehen, vielen Dank. Aber das Video kann ich leider nicht ganz so ernst nehmen...


----------



## Siriuz (13. August 2020)

AOC CU34G2X/BK oder doch lieber den AOC?


----------



## Das_Gnom (13. August 2020)

Warum ein neuer Thread?

UWQHD Monitor


----------



## Siriuz (13. August 2020)

Das_Gnom schrieb:


> Warum ein neuer Thread?
> 
> UWQHD Monitor



Weil ich explizit nach Meinungen fragte  Ist das ein Vebrechen gegen das Forum-Recht? Unnötig, ehrlich.


----------



## Das_Gnom (13. August 2020)

Verstehe nur nicht, warum der alte nicht weitergeführt wird und hier wieder genau die gleichen Vergleiche zu den bereits besprochenen Monitoren angeregt wird.


----------



## Siriuz (17. August 2020)

Wurde der AOC CU34G2X/BK. Werde die Tage mal eine kleine Meinung schreiben.


----------



## Siriuz (7. September 2020)

Also wie besagt, kam der AOC vor 2 Wochen bei mir an. Zu meinem alten ASUS ist er leider kein Vergleich, da anderes Panel und vor allen wegen der Schnelligkeit. Konnte ihn noch nicht all zu viel testen, werde ich aber nachholen. Habe aber das Gefühl, dass meine 1080 nicht so sehr zurecht damit kommt.


----------



## halodb (4. November 2020)

Moin,

ich habe mir ebenfalls den Monitor gekauft und bin wirklich begeistert. Einzig was mich interessiert:

1.)Kennt jmd die genauen Erklärungen für die Funktionen im Menü des Monitors? Ich finde nichts dazu.
Eventuell könnt ihr auch mal eure Einstellungen hier posten.
2.) Freesync ist quasi nicht nutzbar da es in jedem Spiel flackert. Echt schade. Vllt liegt es auch an der alten R9 390.

VG


----------

